# Spirit box Belton brick type substitution



## sedub1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi all! I'm gathering my parts for the Spirit Box. Has anyone substituted the "Long" Belton brick for a "Medium"? This is more easily available for me, will this work with good results?


----------



## Cybercow (Nov 9, 2020)

The 'Medium' version of the Belton brick will work. But the verb will not be as long as the 'Long' version supplies. So the substitution is safe to use.


----------



## Betty Wont (Nov 9, 2020)

I prefer the short brick myself as the built in modulation is very pronounced with the medium and long bricks. I do not like the modulation.


----------

